# French Pyrenees In April



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We are hoping to visit the French side of the Pyrenees on our way from Perpignan area to Biarittz.

Mrs D wants to go on a cable car and I found this one

http://www.picdumidi.com/

Which is here

Régie du Pic du Midi
Rue Pierre Lamy de la Chapelle
65 200 THE MONGIE

at La Mongie 42.909414 0.178963

Now its shut until the 18th April which could tie in with our plans.

I was thinking of heading to La Mongie, doing the cable car and then heading off up the D918 towards the aire at Cauterets.

These look like some big hills so here are my questions.

What will the weather be like mid April in this region? Should we expect snow?

Is it wise to take a MH over this route?

Are there any other spectacular cable car journies to by had in the region.

Been google mapping and earthing it all morning and it looks stunning


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never been down there at that time of year, July / August is my time, but a friend of mine lives in Barcelona, and he does a lot of snowboarding in the pyrenees.

Steve


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cauterets, excellent small town in the foothills of the pyrennes with a Freindly Aire as well . Cable car goes from centre of town to the ski slopes with excellent views of the Mountains.

Also nice walks up from Espagnole and the Gavernie village is not far away to, you will probably still find snow at the ski slope as this town has one of the longest seasons in France.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tramp said:


> Cauterets, excellent small town in the foothills of the pyrennes with a Freindly Aire as well . Cable car goes from centre of town to the ski slopes with excellent views of the Mountains.
> 
> Also nice walks up from Espagnole and the Gavernie village is not far away to, you will probably still find snow at the ski slope as this town has one of the longest seasons in France.


Thank you everyone.

Do you know if the cable car at Cauterets takes people up just for the trip or is it just for skiers?

Im just thinking that if the one at Le Mongie isnt operational then we can maybe have a trip on the one at Gavernie.

Do you know what the roads are like up from Lourdes to Cauterets, Gavarnie and Le Mongie? Are we talking a great big climb or is it fairly stready. Presume its not too bad as there are Aires up there.

Cheers
BD


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The roads to Cauterets and Gavernie are fine for a motorhome. A lot of skiing so they keep the roads open.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

zulurita said:


> The roads to Cauterets and Gavernie are fine for a motorhome. A lot of skiing so they keep the roads open.


Thanks

The whole area looks stunning. Anyone been in April? Just wondered what the weather will be like mid April.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

La Mongie is on the Col du Tourmalet. You should be ok at least as far as the village as it's a ski resort. I would have thought that the Col itself would be closed at the top until at least late May, but I may be wrong, it's worth checking locally. The Tourmalet is also quite narrow and steep at the top.
The roads to Cauterets and Gavarnie are fine, and the Aires at both are very good.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Barry.

I refer to my answer in a previous place... but here are a few pictures we took. The road with the bikes and where the people are sitting is on the west side of the Col.

Oh ..............and for all those wanting to fly the flag of St George in Subscribers Bar have a look at ours.

http://www.daisydraper.co.uk/tourdefrance.htm


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi .
We were at Parc Natura,just outside Argelles Gazoste/Lourdes,5/6 of may two years ago,the weather was superb,but one road was closed because of rock falls. Two minutes by road took us to Lac Estaing? where you can park and walk the lake side,or there are sign posted walks with approximate time scales from 1hr,to upwards of 3 hrs,the dog and i did the lakeside,Jennifer was our base camp commander.....
If any of you do go to this sight,follow the bus route,i had contacted the sites owner as we were pulling a large twin axle caravan and it stated in the leaflet the approaches were narrow,he explained that tourist buses ran to the lake in high season,so just follow the bus route,this we did. Out of curiosity...we came the direct route solo one evening,narrow was NOT the word,so please use the bus/large vehicle signs for the lake estaing,and you will come to the most beautiful site on your right,walking,cycling just pulling back the curtains, magical.
Jented


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi barryd.
yes you are okay just to ride in the cable car as a foot passenger, there is a viewing deck at the top with a seating area and cafe for "apra sking" :lol: but were a warm coat as its cold up there .

we went at end March early april and all roads open.

But check the french web sites for road details as the major roads to the ski resorts will be open but much odf the smaller side roads and the "tour de france " route remains closed until late May early June.


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello barry,

Just got back from two weeks skiing in Cauterets with my Burstner. There is no snow at all on the approaches and the snow line is half way up the mountain. In fact, to find any snow you will have go up in the cable car to the middle station which is in a huge snow bowl.
The cable car is open to everyone.

Cauterets is a great little town but you must go further up to Pont d Espagne. Take the bus from the Station in Cauterets which is a one minute walk from the Aire. Half way up there are some good restaurants and spectacular waterfalls but no Campervan parking.
Buses leave every 15 minutes. We had lunch outside every day in beautiful sunshine wearing just T-shirts.

Cirque de Gavarnie is a spectacular walk too.

Best regards

Robflyer


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All good stuff thanks

We have a 100cc scooter with us so presumably we could go up from Cauterets on that if it doesnt pull the guts out of the little thing.

We did a fair bit of hilly stuff on it around Lake Annecy and the Rhone Alps last year and it seemed fine.

Im getting conflicting opinions about the weather though. Most people on here tell me it could be very nice in April but a lot of the weather history sites state otherwise.

I imagine however like most alpine places it will be very changeable and localised.

thanks again
Barry


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi barry,
Ref weather, if its raining on the French side it will be dry on the Spanish side and vice versa something to do with the prevaling winds etc.

Also 1 tip if stopping at the isolated villages stock up on food and drink in the low lying large towns, as the prices reflect the islolation and there aint mush choice, plenty restaurents though and the official French Bakery  

we used a 180cc Gilera in the mountains with no probs and parked for free at Espagnole :lol: 

the only trouble we had was slowing diwn 2 up as no engine braking so the rear brake gets hot  

What I`d do is when reaching the Biarritz area have a lok at the forcast then either go the spanish side and cross over into france later as plenty mountain passes, ow yes wild camp at reservoir north of Laurauns is okay and laurans okay on Aire for 1 day but nowt much to see.

Barnerees de Luchon is good and quite large, roll on May when I`ll be thundering through on the M/bike :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks will look these places up. 

BD


----------

